# A new Banned game.



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I Ban SAS for not thinking of this great idea already.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for taking the old game off of life support.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned on a new thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I guess I'll just have to have the most thread posts again.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I ban everyone, because I can. I win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you can't, dream on.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I made a thread about spiders.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your a dead man.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not making me laugh.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your Xbox one has taken not of your laughter and will display appropriate advertisements.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for "Hmmm looks promising this thread"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for your beautiful tiger profile pic.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on Tigers by banning for it.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not recognizing my sarcasm.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for using sarcasm and double banned for execting him to recognise it! ^_^


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for making bans on the old ban game.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this new thread is a banathon.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that ban probably makes Funky Monkey hungry since it looks like 'bananathon'.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned because you posted 14 words


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for counting.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being duped and conflicted at the same time.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for banning me earlier


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being probably anxious instead of definitely anxious.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning a ruby from russia!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for liking Russia and trying to propose to him.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus nu uh! I just want the ruby! 
#GoldDiggerRiteHere


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Gold digging ho.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

but how else do I get free rubys! STEAL THEM FROM A BANK! nu uh all it takes is a lil hair flick and FREE JEWELLERY!!! 
#GoldDiggingPOWA 









p.s Banned for trying to make me steal from banks :yes


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz I love Pizza : D.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus I had take away pizza almost all last week!! OM NOM NOM lol
Eek im on a diet now tho till I lose the weight xD 
Went from 119 stone to 125 in a single week! #FAINT lol owell i'll lose it all in like another week ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Dr Pepper is the ultimate food and drink.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because LIES!!! 
Irn bru is the ultimate drink! (but u guys dont have it :cry)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for advertising drinks.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because who is that girl up there?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not realizing he referencing the red haired girl.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I didn't see her.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not noticing a hot red head girl :no lol.
(and @ buerhle) I have no idea who she is xD I just searched for a hair flick gif


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for me want coke now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because coke is a chemical cocktail.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because if chemicals taste that good then I gotta try some highly toxic ones


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I knew nothing of this new banning thread


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u cant ban me for that :cry lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being shorter than me.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being a Heightaphobe ^_^ 
Also banned because its 5:13am and im about to go sleepys


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because of your infuriating cuteness.

Banning everyone else for not banning him for this sooner.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned because I also multi-ban


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for copying a Mod. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yall be banned by mein authoritay.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for imitating Hermann Goering.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for terrorism.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having life membership of the Third Reich.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being on the no fly list.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having delusional paranoia's.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the NSA is never wrong.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for being too foxy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not banning him for being a right wing conservative.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned cause every one know I'm foxy.

Banned for being an evil Zionist, Liberal nutjob Communist australian.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for slandering my good name.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not knowing American Geography. How do you ever plan to effectively attempt to communicate with them?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for believing stereotypes.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not believing in stereotypes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that is in fact the full extent of 90% of Americans Geographical knowledge.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because that is very true. A lot of us are that stupid. *cough my entire family


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because if you don't own guns Pedobear will get you. Obama supports pedophiles.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

banned because pedobear is adorable:b in japan they let little children play with him


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because yay Japan hasn't been the same since America Nuked the civilians the radiation really got to them.


Meh who am I kidding they where always bloody weird even during the 1500's.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being negative.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a optimist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are more negative than me., and I am no optimist.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a realist then.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not being a realist yourself!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for libel.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for using a word I dont understand.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not owning a dictionary.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

Banned for being unable to find a reason for ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a number in your username.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a foxy grandpa


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for copying kelskels.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the Book of Kels.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being able to drive.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz I hate waiting for stuff to download.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a slow internet connection.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's bloody boiling.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because he is a fox


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because hes not just a fox hes fantastic mr fox!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because there are too many exotic animals on this board. This isn't a zoo, after all.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 18


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for stalking her to find out how old she is. :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being slow on the uptake.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to cover your ***.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using language that is not acceptable on this website, and banned for your limited vocabulary.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to change the subject.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for driving a zamboni instead of a car.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being old enough to drive.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because when I was your age, I had to walk to school, uphill, both ways in the snow.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for not being his age.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in the Peach State.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for not helping me get out of the Peach State.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for hating Georgia!! Love that place.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for assuming that I hate Georgia when I actually would just prefer to be living somewhere else.

Preemptively banning the person reading this for getting the idea of banning me for anything else.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for making me slightly paranoid about banning you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being paranoid what are you a woman? Oh... right nvm then.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not seeing the intended sarcasm.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because nope your female so your automatically wrong.










You wouldn't download a car.

Like hell I wouldn't :lol I'm a download all the bloody cars I feel like.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Band because you're*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your mob lost the civil war.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because you're still trudging even after i told you not to squish the flowers.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for telling people what to do.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for telling her she cant tell ppl what to do which is also telling someone what to do!! ^_^:yes


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for putting words in my mouth and still being cute as **** while you do it.
























Unbanned because I realized the error of my action. <3


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

#TransformsIntoEvilZombieMode

Banned because I'm hungry and u were the closiest thing >: D


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I feel the need to run away at this point.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for not standing up for me. ;~; I see how it is.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because you're dead you shouldn't be banning me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for needing someone to hold your hand.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm too busy running.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u can run but u cant hide >: )


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because that's why I'm running :afr


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because Oh yeah I didn't think that 1 thro :lol xD
Alsoooooo u cant run forever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

:haha Banned because I'm secretly forrest gump and I can


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus im running a nice hot bath! then I got a doctors appointment in just over an hour zzzzzz!! :cry lol. =p 
p.s the dance from forrest gump


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for not inviting me to bathe with you.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for folding your arms.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool xD banned because SAS bath party!!! 
MUST WEAR shorts / bakini!! ^_^ 
every1's invited :yes 

(except ppl who hate onesies) xD


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for not making it a private bathing session.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because we should wear onesies in the bath.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for ninja-ing


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus I was so fast at ninja'ing u didnt even know u'd been ninja'd!! xD 

Also cyaaa :] time to bath then get ready then do my hair all in an hour!! (usually would take me like 2-3 :cry) lol


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for taking so long to get ready  cya funky


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im baaaaaaaaaaaaack!! ^_^ Zzzz I managed to get ready JUST intime  
I was gna go get my hair cut today but I didnt have time to straighten it completely how I wanted it so it wasn't good enough to go to the hair dressers :cry lol. 

also this little kid that sat next to me kept poking me lol xD 

anywaaaaay good day out I guess  (to the doctors....for 1 hour) LOL :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your sister.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for touching his sister. :wtf


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wet dreams.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for repeating what she said.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being wet behind the ears.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not washing behind your ears.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because who needs to wash their? nobody sees


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because people could be ODC about dirt behind ears.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned you should be in bed and getting ready for school in the morning with the rest of the kiddies. :teeth


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned you should be in bed so you can get ready for a job with the rest of the adults


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because working is for schmucks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a Wally the worker.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what you are referencing


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Canadian fireworks suck you can't even hurt yourselves with them by doing stupid **** like bouncing them off walls and getting hit or shooting them at each other.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because that's your fault.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pushing in.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not wanting it pushed in.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making innuendos.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having your mind in the gutter :no


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned for implicitly having your mind elsewhere.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the city with Vera.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not living anywhere.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a bushel of bananas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the High Priest of Moscow.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Le Banned


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned by hitler


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Nope I ban Adolf.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because he is your hero.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Hes banned for not jumping on a U-boat like everyone else.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because he will always be your hero.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for "Status: Tripping". Drugs are bad girly.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a status of constant boredom.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not sharing the drugs then.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because drugs are expensive I ain't got the money to be passing it for free


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for complaining about drug costs. Just plant some weed in the backyard, or grow it in a pot. :roll


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I got cops in my family I can't just grow weed.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because take theirs then. Most cops end up smoking the weed they confiscate anyway.
At least Canadian ones do, but they're just useless unionized *** holes anyway.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not liking Unions, power to the people.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Communist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being simple minded.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trudging through tentacles. :wtf


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for killing all the chickens.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for confusing me with KFC and PETA.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for jumping over the lazy dog.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having lazy dogs.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thumbing lifts of Garbage trucks.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have no idea what "thumbing lifts of Garbage trucks" is supposed to mean.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I know what it means!!!  It means u stick ur thumb out for someone to stop and give u a free lift to where ever ur going :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for knowing what I said.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for knowing what I said!, and still banning me for the same reason! :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for showing very annoying GIFs.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because no gifs are annoying


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your gifs are especially annoying.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u secrely LOVE ALL GIFS!!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because he DOES love all gifs!!

Even this one.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for fancying FunkyMonkey.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I already dated her  
#InB4LockedUp4DatingUnderageGirls lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for covering your back.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for starting this thread without telling me.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned because I already dated her
> #InB4LockedUp4DatingUnderageGirls lol


Banned for being involved in this banning game.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Banned because he DOES love all gifs!!
> 
> Even this one.


Banned for being slightly younger than me ... and because there is not enough activity on this thread.

Where are you? Anyone? :sus


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for quoting me and bringing my attension back to this thread! xD


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for ... sigh. I ran out of ideas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this is my thread.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for making a new banned game to begin with.



FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned for quoting me and bringing my attension back to this thread! xD


Mwahahahahaha.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for doing an evil laugh! :yes









(omgawd 101 damationsss!) <3 that film lol xD


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for loving that film.Lol That gif is awesome


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool yeah I love the clothes cruella deville wears xD

Banned for not being as active in the fun section as u used to be!! 
(says me who went away for awhile) xD


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

You're all banned for abandoning the old banned thread which was better.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for favouritising 1 thread over the other! 
ThreadAPHOBE!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I have to keep my thread alive.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for trying so hard to keep your thread alive.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because having two banned threads is too much banning.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because there can never be so much thing as too much banning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because they are my sentiments.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I have no real reason for banning you and that bothers me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for digging my status.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I don't dig your status


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your only lying to yourself.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because *you're get your grammar together


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing the subject.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for getting me sidetracked with your bad grammar


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned exactly one hour after your ban.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned exactly 1 hour 2 mins after ur ban ^_^


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned right this second


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for the last century.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to ban someone in past-time


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because we should all just think about the present.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for saying present  now I want oneee xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting Gifs of yourself.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus it cant be me! the wrapping paper is still on the present >: D 
IM LIKE AN ANIMAL WITH PRESENTS mwaha


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for posting something about Disney


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus its Ben10 not ben 12 ^_^


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for posting Ben 10! >:O


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned cus its Ben10 not ben 12 ^_^


Lol Neo posted that as well, what is this Ben10?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

TheAceInTheHole said:


> Banned for posting Ben 10! >:O


Banned for showing anger towards Ben10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a member for 4 years.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned because ...






... And if you can't take the heat, your banned. Muahahaha.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with youtube.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for being obsessed with bubbles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not calling yourself Benjamin.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

tannasg said:


> Banned for not calling yourself Benjamin.


Ben sounds better.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Benjamin sounds better than Ben.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you know it makes sense.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus Benjamin takes toooo long to say :yes
I have a bro called ben so I know best  xD


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned because YOU broke the game.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because wonderland seems like a wonderful place to be right now.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned cus Benjamin takes toooo long to say :yes
> I have a bro called ben so I know best  xD


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you did not have permission to enter into this thread.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having more power than an admin ^_^


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

```

```



Neo said:


> Banned for not banning.


Banned for banning.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not banned the person above u


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not having watched Monkey Magic TV show.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to choose the tv shows I watch xD 
ALSO BANNED cus I thought I banned u on here last night


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Dennab . Banned backwards.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

dnaBne. Banned in disarray


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

banned for joining SAS the same month and year as me


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned, I hate waiting


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being patient, haven't you heard patience is a virtue.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because being patient doesn't always pay off  ^_^

*cough* hiding in a bush on a shooting game waiting for someone to walk by... BUT NOBODY DOES THE WHOLE MATCH!! :cry lol #WorstScoreOnLeaderBoard 0-0-0


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for reminding of a cool old beer advert


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for reminding me that I dont like beer xD (EW) it makes me wna be sick after 1 drink lol 

WELL last time I tried it I was 15 or 16 so maybe my taste buds or more manly now xD lol 
IM A REAL MAN AND I LIKE BEER RWAAAAAAAAR *looks around to see if any1's convinced*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a beer swilling yob.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because i'd rather drink red bull it gives u wings :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting weird pics.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because liiiiies thats an epic pic lol xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this thread is dying again.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because oh noes!! I better start posting more often then xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm banning everyone apart from Funky for deserting this brilliant thread.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned for putting life in it!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because wolves are grey or white NOT BLUE :no ^_^


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because monkeys aren't funky


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because LIES!!! lol  ^_^ 
(also banned because radioactivepotatoes dont look like ur avatar) :no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being my pet monkey.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because IM NOT!! ur my pet human ^_^


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for trying to turn the human race into his pets


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because FunkyMonkey is trying to overthrow humans, like in Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Rock gods.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because do you mean the Earth Rock gods? Or the Rock n'Roll Gods?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you should have known I meant the Rock n'Roll Gods.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because how do you know I'm not a Rock God reincarnated back into human in order to convert all of the Justin Beiber fans to good old rock n' roll.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

mwahah just made that XD P.s Banned for wasting 1 min of my life


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting Beiber.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u changed ur status again and I liked it more before :c lol :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am banning you because this thread is on life support.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

BAnned because I don't like the "contemplating continent"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it reads contemplating contentment.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for Grammer NAZI!!  \(^_^)/


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for being a king lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur obv jelly Quentin tatantino didnt make The Matrix :yes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for having a sense of humour. Ahahaahaaha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Karen.


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for creating cornucopia.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> mwahah just made that XD P.s Banned for wasting 1 min of my life












You are unbanned for that.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yayyyy \(^_^)/ and im gna DOUBLE BAN you,
Once for not banning the person above
and once for unbanning me >: D


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm sick of this game :sigh


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because hiiiiii screeeny!!! <3<3


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned because I want to hug you, Hi monkey :lol:boogie:squeeze


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for being northern


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being cool


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned becauuuse im sreeeepy and goin to bed soon \(^_^)/



Screenaddict said:


> Banned because I want to hug you, Hi monkey :lol:boogie:squeeze


Yayyy free hugss!! :squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the number 2222.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im unaware of what that means


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because when I banned you, you had 2222 posts.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having 9,866 and more post later on


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned so I will see my post and how many posts I have.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning someone just so u could see ur post count :cry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for spelling your name Funkey and Funky.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I had to!! :cry I needed same amout of letters in my signature to make it look cool \(^_^)/ 

Banned for pointing it out so every1 can see :cry lol xD


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for having like 80,000 profile views :b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned to joining in january :<


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for joining in August, an inferior month to January


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because hiiiiii \(^_^)/


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Brothers of Islam


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for the same reason I posted in the other thread T_T lol  jk xD


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being too happy for this site. This site is a place for earnest and dreary people.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for showing that old guy pic


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for AGEISM!!!!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned because that monkey has 1 nut that is bigger than the other


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for looking  lool xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for shipping with Karen


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for banning funkehmonkeh ;< which only I can do


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being my supreme and only banner T_T Cept I just banned u so ur banning rights are gone! mwahah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a wannabe Asian.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for taking the red pill


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not taking the red pill.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Polar express.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because poloar expensive was the most expensive motion picture they ever made (at the time) xD And I only saw it a few months ago


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for bein.." the one"....lmao ...agent smith would like a word...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for promoting special effects violence.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for not liking violence


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for promoting violence. think of the children :no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for LYAO


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by an informal gathering.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned for allways being there when i wanna ban someone and making me dunno what for ban you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking incoherently.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned for being somekinda grammar or speech nazi =/


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being happy.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned because your profile pic makes me want to swim


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your childish excitement over a computer game.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not being exited over games


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Im also gna ban Tann CUS HOW DARE HE!!!!!!!! games are so epic T_T

(and banning kalliber for beating me for doing an ULTIMATE SUPER BAN on tann >: ]


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned because of going bananas : P


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for still being a Mod.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned because Tony Abbott is only the prime minister.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a bird


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because it's time.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because whens it my time ^^


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned because thunderbolts of lightning can be very frightening..


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because there is a pleasure in being frightened.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because Ghangas khan told me to


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for taking orders from a Mongol warlord


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Banned for having ichi as your avi


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for not having scratchy as ures 









Banned for thinking a cool stylish collar is suppose to be folded up into a polo neck

Banned because I beat u 3-0 on league of legends. 3-0!!!!!! DASWASUP


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

banned.

for falling to my tarps 4x


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dis


FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned because I beat u 3-0 on league of legends. 3-0!!!!!! DASWASUP


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving advice.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned in your own thread.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned because I don't get this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing this thread holds the key to the meaning of life.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Australia is now banned for being completely ****e.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned for making me come to this thread


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for coming to the thread...oh wait


----------

